# Favorite Samurai/Ninja movies



## soul_sword34 (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just looking around the net for a few new movies, preferably the older Japanese versions and realized there are way more than I had ever thought.  I own "Seven Samurai", "Sword of Doom", "Samurai 1" and "Yojimbo", all awesome!  I was really wanting to get some good ones but would hate to buy a stupid movie.  Can anyone suggest any good Samurai/Ninja movies.  What are your favorites?  So far "Seven Samurai" is a must have for anyone.  Excellent movie that gets better everytime I see it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2006)

Sanjuro with Toshiro Mufune 
*Ran* by Akira Kurosawa
Throne of Blood by Akira Kurosawa
*Rashomon* by Akira Kurosawa
Samurai Rebellion with Toshiro Mufune
Hidden Fortress by Akira Kurosawa (supposedly the base story for Star Wars A New Hope)
Samurai Assassin with Toshiro Mifune
*Red Beard* by Akira Kurosawa
Shogun the original mini series (believe it or not I think it's not that bad at all) 
Zatôichi: The Blind Swordsman (2003) starring and dir. by Takeshi Kitano (the musical number is woefully distracting at the end but nonetheless a great film). 

Those I own and I apologize for gratituous bias for films by Kurosawa and/or starring Mifune. The ones in *bold* are personal favorites.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 18, 2006)

I've seen bits and pieces of "Shogun" when it first aired on television back in the early 80's.  I liked what I saw back then, though I was still a kid.  I'll have to rent the DVDs and watch the rest of it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 18, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I've seen bits and pieces of "Shogun" when it first aired on television back in the early 80's. I liked what I saw back then, though I was still a kid. I'll have to rent the DVDs and watch the rest of it.


 
I didnt find Shogun particularly impressive.

I have a decently large collection of old Samurai/Ninja Films... some of my Favorites:

Samuari I, II, & III (much more drama than action)
Seven Samurai
Yojimbo
Sanjuro (the "sequal" to yojimbo)
Chushingura (classic 43 ronin story)
Kagemusha (SP?)
Shinobi No Mono (I still say these movies are what started the ninja craze)
Zoku Shinobi No Mono
Owls Castle (not so old, but a great ninja flick)
Red Shadow (again not so old, but a fun ninja comedy)
Heaven and Earth (Not the american film, the samurai flick)

I buy a lot of asian cinema, some films better than others, from a place in CA that imports from China, Japan and Korea... good selections!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 18, 2006)

I notice that no one has mentioned "The Last Samurai" with Tom Cruise.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I notice that no one has mentioned "The Last Samurai" with Tom Cruise.


Well he DID request titles of "older" movies... Though that one wasn't too bad at all. Actually kinda sad movie about that a whole era was literally forced out of existence or put into obscurity so that the country could move forward with the rest of the world.


----------



## soul_sword34 (Jul 18, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I notice that no one has mentioned "The Last Samurai" with Tom Cruise.


 
That movie is okay but it's too fast and you can't really discern any techniques in any of the fights.  The two duels with the bokken were my favorite parts.  Has anyone seen the "49 Ronin", name?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 19, 2006)

Power Rangers Ninja Storm. :matrix:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2006)

soul_sword34 said:
			
		

> That movie is okay but it's too fast and you can't really discern any techniques in any of the fights.  The two duels with the bokken were my favorite parts.  Has anyone seen the "49 Ronin", name?


You're two Ronin too many, it was Genroku chushingura (1941)  aka "The 47 Ronin" which was remade as Chushingura - Hana no maki yuki no maki (1962)
 aka "The Loyal 47 Ronin" and  as Shijushichinin no shikaku (1994) aka "47 Ronin"
(source imdb.com) 
I saw the original '41 version... (yawn). It's supposed to be a true story.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 19, 2006)

If you liked Yojimbo, you have to get Sanjuro as others have reccomended.

And shouldn't you have started this thread in the rec room?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2006)

You have to love Yojimbo.  While this next one is technically not a Samurai/Ninja movie it is more Japanese myth and ghost stories.  I just
have to say that my favorite Japanese movie is Kwaiden!  It has four
distinct ghost stories in it and some Samurai stuff in the background.  This movie is simply awesome!  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 19, 2006)

*Moderator's note:*

Thread moved to more appropriate forum.

Jennifer/Swordlady
-MT Moderator


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never seen Hidden Fortress by Akiro Kurosawa.  However seeing the references that it was inspirational for Star Wars, I am definately going to hunt down a copy and watch it! 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## soul_sword34 (Jul 19, 2006)

47 Ronin, yes!  Sorry about the thread Moderator.  I'm still learning the customs of this Dojo. LOL!!  So the first '41 Ronin movie is a yawn huh?  I loved Toshiro Mifune in Sanjuro and in my opinion has the best sword scene ever.  The scene where he faces 8 attackers.  Yojimbo, everytime I watch that movie I get more out of it.  Toshiro Mifune is so amusing to watch.  "7 Samurai" so far is the best.  I've never seen a Japanese Ninja movie and was wondering how they compare to American crap?  Although I must admit I still love to watch "Pray for Death" and "Ninja 3: Domination".  Anyone seen "American Samurai"?  I always liked that one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2006)

soul_sword34 said:
			
		

> 47 Ronin, yes!  Sorry about the thread Moderator.  I'm still learning the customs of this Dojo. LOL!!  So the first '41 Ronin movie is a yawn huh?  I loved Toshiro Mifune in Sanjuro and in my opinion has the best sword scene ever.  The scene where he faces 8 attackers.  Yojimbo, everytime I watch that movie I get more out of it.  Toshiro Mifune is so amusing to watch.  "7 Samurai" so far is the best.  I've never seen a Japanese Ninja movie and was wondering how they compare to American crap?  Although I must admit I still love to watch "Pray for Death" and "Ninja 3: Domination".  Anyone seen "American Samurai"?  I always liked that one.


Well if you don't know already... Yojimbo (1961) was the inspiration for the Clint Eastwood star-maker "A Fistful of Dollars" (1964). It gives insight to the brilliance of Kurosawa and the masterful performance of Mifune. With Sanjuro I always loved the sword fight in the end. It was over at the draw of the swords.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 19, 2006)

"Nine and 1/2 Ninjas" is suprisingly entertaining.
Sean


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 19, 2006)

soul_sword34 said:
			
		

> I've never seen a Japanese Ninja movie and was wondering how they compare to American crap? Although I must admit I still love to watch "Pray for Death" and "Ninja 3: Domination".


 
It depends on the movie.  Check out Shinobi No Mono... much more serious than american ninja films, more like a Yojimbo type film.  Owls Castle is another good, serious Ninja flick from Japan... if you want something campy like the american ones... I can reccomend a few of those too.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 19, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> "Nine and 1/2 Ninjas" is suprisingly entertaining.
> Sean


 
Nah... it doesnt hold a candle to "Ninja Acadamy", although I liked the Mom ninja's shuriken earrings.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 19, 2006)

For me, Yojimbo hands down.  It's actually based on a story by Raymond Chandler.

JeffJ


----------



## matt.m (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah I have Seven Samurai as well...Great flick......I also have all four pieces of Shogun on DVD.  I watch it every so often.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I have never seen Hidden Fortress by Akiro Kurosawa.  However seeing the references that it was inspirational for Star Wars, I am definately going to hunt down a copy and watch it!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



It is a good film. Two bumbling characters bring to mind C-3PO and R2-D2, the samurai who is "in charge" is definitely Han Solo and the princess well... of course Leia. Luke and Ben are nowhere to be seen. 

Throne of Blood is also fantastic in that it brings some of the Japanese folk-lore of hauntings, ghosts and curses. The final battle scene is magnificent. Ran was inspired by Shakespere's King Lear. It has epic battle scenes and a tragic ending. 
Someone mentioned Heaven and Earth. I'd forgotten about that one. And recall that it was just as thrilling as the aforementioned films. 
Rashomon is brilliant. A samurai detective mystery. Seen from four different view-points of a murder of a samurai lord and the rape of his lady. The ending is designed to provide after viewing dinner discussions. 
The Samurai I, II, & III films are based on Miyamoto Mushashi life. As mentioned more drama than action. But very well done.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2006)

Shogun is one of my favorites!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey for pure comedy what about "Beverly Hills Ninja" that was very hillarious!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## soul_sword34 (Jul 20, 2006)

"Beverly Hills Ninja", all time classic.  Rest in peace Chris Farley.  I have seen this movie when I was a little kid but only seen half of it and to this day I still want to finish watching that.  It has Toshiro Mifune in it and all I can remember about it is they are looking for buried gold in these mountains and I think there is a girl in it, princess?  Gosh!!!  What is that movie?  Also anyone ever see "Red Sun"?  I think it was with Mifune and Charles Bronson.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zatoichi I thought was a great movie

Heaven and Earth, the Japanese film


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2006)

While this isn't a Samurai flick I just got done watching "*Nora inu*" or *Stray Dog* (1949) dir. by Kurosawa and starring Mifune. 
It's a detective story set in post WWII Japan. Good plot, story, acting, directing (natch) and offers a rare glimpse of Japanese baseball soon after they took up the sport after the war, filmed during an actual game I suppose. It also takes a look at Japanese cabaret style dance-hall girls and the lives they lead. 
I recommend it, dispite the "off-topic" genre this film has.  
I think the LEO's here would appreciate it. A rookie cop (Mifune) loses his gun to a pick-pocket and goes to lengths to recover it.


----------



## soul_sword34 (Jul 21, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Zatoichi I thought was a great movie
> 
> Heaven and Earth, the Japanese film


Which Zatoichi?  There must be over 20 of those movies.  The only Zatoichi I ever saw was "Zatoichi Meets Yojimbo".  Very good flick.


----------



## Shaun (Jul 22, 2006)

Not already mentioned here, there is a movie called : Kedamona no Ken (aka Samurai Gold Seekers). It had both ronin and samurai perspectives in it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2006)

soul_sword34 said:
			
		

> Which Zatoichi?  There must be over 20 of those movies.  The only Zatoichi I ever saw was "Zatoichi Meets Yojimbo".  Very good flick.


The one I seen that I liked best was *Zatôichi: The Blind Swordsman (2003) starring and dir. by Takeshi Kitano *. You're right that the film industry there had made dozens of Zatoichi films ... hard to say which of the old ones were the best ones.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 22, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Heaven and Earth, the Japanese film



Good battle scenes, filmed in Canada of all places. If you get it, pay attention to just how many of the soldiers have something covering their face. That is because the extras were almost all white. I don't think there has been a Japanese film with battles on that scale made before or since.

Has anyone mentioned Kagemusha? Good story based on real events.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 22, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well if you don't know already... Yojimbo (1961) was the inspiration for the Clint Eastwood star-maker "A Fistful of Dollars" (1964)..


 
Interstingly, _Yojimbo_ was inspired by two noir pieces of the 40's, both based on Dashiell Hammett novels, _The Glass Key_, and _Red Harvest_, with some argument about which had the most influence. Kurosawa himself frequently cited _The Glass Key_,  while various film scholars favor _Red Harvest_-the beating scene is almost an exact copy of the one in the first film, while the plot more closely follows that of _Red Harvest._

Someone once commented to Kurosawa that Sergio Leone stole _A Fistful of Dolars_ from him,to which Kurosawa replied, "So what? I stole it from Dashiell Hammett!"

I liked _Seppuku_ (1962)myself, as wll as just about any of the Kurosawa flicks.......


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2006)

Not a movie, but the pilot ep. of the Sci-Fi Channel's new show "Eureka" that showed this week had a holodeck-style battle of an armoured samurai with a staff against several kendoka.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 23, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Has anyone mentioned Kagemusha? Good story based on real events.



Yes I did... It was on my list:



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> Samuari I, II, & III (much more drama than action)
> Seven Samurai
> Yojimbo
> Sanjuro (the "sequal" to yojimbo)
> ...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

heaven and earth is good , its very old , and not much fighting   however it does show lots on how the samurai lived and ther philosiphy , if you have ntl on your tv (if you dont know what ntl is then ignore the rest of this post) pres the "on demand" button , then on "movies" then on "movie type" then on "martial arts" , then theres a list of martial arts movies you can pay to watch and heaven and earth is there , its worth watching if you like the way the samurai lived , but if you only like the fighting its best to give it a miss. 


chris

p.s. the last sumurai is a great samurai film , im not too keen on nija films tho


----------



## Kreth (Jul 25, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; said:
			
		

> p.s. the last sumurai is a great samurai film , im not too keen on nija films tho


As long as you're not big on things like historical accuracy...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

lol good point , i enjoyed it thought , even if there was barely and fighting and the last fight was crap , but it is unique , its not evrydau you see a movie where the "good side" loses!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 27, 2006)

I am watching this movie (my second go-around). Forgotten about this and rented it again only to find ah, I've seen this before. But still like it a lot. 
Although it is not an "older" movie asian: to Swordlady), it's a charming wonderful and tragic film. 
There are marvelous fight scenes scattered throughout. In one Iguchi accepts a challenge in place of a close friend. His challenger is supposed to be a high ranking Samurai and skilled with the sword. However; Iguchi is forbidden to duel by his clan and thus shows up at the fight with a short (2 foot) practice stick, thereby further insulting the other Samurai. 
The fight is marvelous due to the final stroke by Iguchi. 
There are bits of Aikido sprinkled here and there as well. 
Great film. Check it out. 



> *Tasogare Seibei* aka *Twilight Samurai*(2002)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0351817/
> Seibei Iguchi, a low-ranking samurai, leads a life without glory as a bureaucrat in the mid-XIX century Japan. A widower, he has charge of two daughters (whom he adores) and a senile mother; he must therefore work in the fields and accept piecework to make ends meet. New prospects seem to open up when Tomoe, his long-time love, divorces a brutal husband. However, even as the Japanese feudal system is unraveling, Seibei remains bound by the code of honour of the samurai and by his own sense of social precedences. The consequences are cruel.


----------



## Elayna (Jul 27, 2006)

Im not sure if this counts...But my and my hubby tottaly love this movie for alot of different reasons.The House of Flying Daggers.Love the plot. Love the special effects. Love the sound track too. Love it!


----------

